# Neue Bremse für das Meta 4.0___Nur welche?



## neiduck (11. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich will meine Sram Guide RS austauschen. Der Geberkolben macht immer wieder mal Probleme... 
Ich stelle mir zukünftig etwas mehr Biss und gute Dosierbarkeit vor. Die Magura MT5/7 wäre meine Wunschwahl. Nun hab ich schon öfters gelesen das es am Hinterbau eng wird. 
Geht es denoch mit Modifikationen? (Hab kein Problen den Sattel zu modifizieren) 
Alternativ vielleicht noch die MT Trail mit 2 Kolben am Hinterbau..
Was habt Ihr denn so am Start für das V4?

Danke für eure Erfahrungen


----------



## slash-sash (11. September 2017)

N'Abend neiduck. 
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass zu dem Thema Singer wie alles geschrieben wurde im "Meta AM V4 - alle Infos"-Thread. 
Scheinbar nicht. 
Zusammenfassend habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle noch im Kopf, dass bis Gr. M der MT5/7-Sattel nur mit Modifikationen rein zu bekommen ist (beim einen mehr, beim anderen weniger) und ab Gr. L es sein kann, dass er passt; je nach Fertigungstoleranz. 
Ich fahre nen M und habe den MT4-Sattel hinten verbaut. Ich wollte den MT5/7-Sattel nicht anschleifen. 
Ich bin damit mega zufrieden. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (11. September 2017)

Hi Sascha,
Ich fahre die Größe L..
Ja bestellen und testen wäre auch ne Option...danke für den Tipp mit dem Thread schau ich doch gleich nochmals rein...
Hast du spezielle Adapter für den Umbau benötigt oder ging das mit den vorhandenen?
Die spezielle Klemme für den Sram Trigger hab ich schon im Focus...

Grüße
Angelo


----------



## Jakten (11. September 2017)

Bei meinem L Rahmen passte der MT5 Sattel nicht. Somit fahre ich hinten auch den MT4 Sattel. Ich war damit im Juni in den Alpen und vermisse nichts.


----------



## neiduck (13. September 2017)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Magura MT Trail Sport bestellt. Somit hab ich gleich die neuen Ein-Finger Bremshebel und kann prüfen ob der MT5 Bremssattel hinten passen würde. Werde dann erst mal mit dem MT4 Sattel hinten fahren und schauen ob ich was vermissen werde.
Wenn der MT5 Sattel passen würde kann ich ja immer noch nachrüsten...

Danke für eure Einschätzungen..


----------

